# Shifter light 01 sentra



## runerx (Jun 8, 2007)

I have an O1 Sentra GXE AUTO. I searched and didn't come up with much so here's my question. I don't have a shifter light at night. I have seen that others say there isn't one (I find that hard to believe). How does the shifter come apart? Does the trim ring pop out? or do you have to remove more of the center console. This is one of my many (clean up) projects on my new to me Sentra

Thanks

Dave


----------



## goleary (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi dave,
if I am correct in understanding your question, yes there is a shifter light. I have a 2001 sentra as well and recently the bulb burnt out. yes there is a bulb under the shifter area. I had trouble or a bit of fooling to get at it. I managed but there probable is a easier way. Pry off the black trim around the shifter first and then i believe you will see what comes next to pry up. I can't remember the exact way it came up. There is also a screw or pin in the shifter knob on the front side of it facing dash. If you look down into the shifter area after u pry it up, u will c the wires going to a bulb. The bulb socket needs to be twisted to unlock it and then u can route it so that u can get at replacing the bulb. Getting it back was my trouble. maybe if u can get some little kid hands to put it back. 

good luck

also, if u could reply back to me here or email me, I have a ? for u. I am asumming your car has cruise control and was wondering if it lights up in the nite time. wondering if it has a bulb in it. back at ya. [email protected]


----------

